# recap of Halloween Event



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

1.45 hours, women's networking, fingerfood.

They did not pig out dispite the 6pm start time.
Apple Pie shots were messy for some who did not shot them, but tried to sip....
one brie
1/2 the chicken curry apricot chutney casket sandwiches....
veg platter had roasted blue potatoes, yellow beans, tiny pitty pan, oval tomatoes, red peppers with radish sprouts, tiniest of baby french breakfast radishes....so an unusal combo, no carrots, celery nor pepper strips
funny we only refilled once and took the backup tray unopened

Only had 15 takers on the molasses grandmarnier cake
though we did pass apple pie shots a couple of times....they were popular.

Communion dish was $59.....I choked on it. but decided it was necessary.


Showed up, it's in a music school, that needed to move us out of the staging area into the event room to stage.....ugh....really ugh.....you know when you're assembling 4 things it's a pain, I would have done less assembly on site and just brought it done from the kitchen.


----------



## thetincook (Jun 14, 2002)

Always glad to hear that an event went well.

I like the veg assortment for your platter. No carrots or celery eh? Blasphemer!!! What kind of dip did you do?

How was the molasses grand marnier cake? Sounds very tasty...

Apple pie shots, that was mulled cider, whipped cream, and a cookie?

On-site assembly bites the donkey!


----------



## pgr555 (Aug 3, 2007)

Ignorance here: What is a Communion Plate?

Please describe the apple pie shots.

Shroom, How big was the Brie? I am thinking I need less Brie for my event next week. The 75 I was expecting are now 35 adults and 45 kids... This is one of those more trouble than worth events! They want to do it very cheap, despite that they are having a huge dance event that night that will cost them plenty. They want it to look great and be "elegant" but they don't want to spend any $$$ - Keep trying to get the cost down. I am sticking to my minimum cost on things and the minimum number of servers. We are 10 days out and she just added to the menu. I have the deposit & I think I will be ok - just a pain!


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

What kind of dip did you do? charred red pepper, tomato, marjorum with mayo

How was the molasses grand marnier cake? Sounds very tasty...good, probably too thick for some to consider finger food....3.5 inches deep 1.5ishx1.5ish square. Molasses cake with grand marnier glaze

Apple pie shots, that was mulled cider, whipped cream, and a cookie?
caramel, warm cider, whipped cream, oatmeal cookie


What is a Communion Plate?

holds tiny plastic communion glasses used by some religions


Shroom, How big was the Brie? I am thinking I need less Brie for my event next week. The 75 I was expecting are now 35 adults and 45 kids... This is one of those more trouble than worth events! They want to do it very cheap, despite that they are having a huge dance event that night that will cost them plenty. They want it to look great and be "elegant" but they don't want to spend any $$$ - Keep trying to get the cost down. I am sticking to my minimum cost on things and the minimum number of servers. We are 10 days out and she just added to the menu. I have the deposit & I think I will be ok - just a pain! 


Oh please! Cheap elegant heavy on kids.....ugh.....this my friends is common is a caterer's career. 

Brie is cheap 2.2# with fruit goo on top serve with bagel chips

Again depending on your menu, have a backup and don't unwrap it unless you need to.....Brie has a decent shelf life, resell it later if you don't use it.

Changing menu, additional cost? remember kids are more apt to take too much and waste it....come through over and over doing the same thing.
If you're passing only that's one thing, but if it's laid out......oh boy.

Depending on the ages of the kids they may be considered adults in pricing.....from your post I assume they want "kids" pricing.

Good luck....I feel your pain.


----------



## lentil (Sep 8, 2003)

Shroom,

If you have a minute, please describe the apple pie shots in more detail-size of cookie, recipe and assembly, too. They sound interesting.

Also, care to share the cake recipe? Also sounds great!

Thanks!


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

caramel, cider, spiced whipped cream, tiny oatmeal cookies

molasses cake, no recipe used.....pretty straight forward with Grand Marnier, butter, powdered sugar glaze.

Guess I should be specific....I don't always use print recipes, many times adapting proportions to come up with what works. 
Magazines and other publications pay me a considerable amount to write a recipe....it's alot of work and I only do it when there's significant incentive.


----------

